# PubMed- Postinfectious Functional Dyspepsia and Postinfectious Irritable Bowel Syndrome: Different Symptoms But Similar Risk Factors.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Postinfectious Functional Dyspepsia and Postinfectious Irritable Bowel Syndrome: Different Symptoms But Similar Risk Factors.*

Gastroenterology. 2010 Mar 23;

Authors: Spiller R

PMID: 20346343 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

